# Best machines for heavy slush?



## C10 (Sep 15, 2015)

Getting ready for July sales and perhaps the August tax holiday...

I manage a shared driveway, parking areas etc. equivalent to about 4000 square feet. That paved area is all "must clear." When possible, I also clear several hundred feet of paths over fairly smooth lawn/brick to provide maintenance access for roof clearing etc. Due to fragile/valuable landscaping close to paving, plowing is not an option.

For years, I did OK with a Toro 824, then an Ariens 9526DLE. As winters get warmer here, though, it's almost never easy blowing. Even a diesel-backed Deere 47" blower (no longer available to me anyway) often clogged. I need a new machine that can reliably handle slush and very wet snow, and would prefer not to spend $thousands for something like a used Dingo with 36" blower. Ideal size is probably in the 28-32" width range.

Ariens dealer assures me that the Pro 28 (#926038) will not choke on anything. Is that supported by forum users here? Any other recommendations?

Ease of handling is getting more important as the operator ages out. Need to be able to control the beast even with a sore wrist, ankle or back. 

User reports and advice very much appreciated!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Single stage is best for slush..and Toro and Honda are the best for single-stage..
I would look into those..

Scot


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I agree. I am pretty fond of the Honda's myself. They have pretty heavily made paddles and seem to hold up longer. Another option if you really want a 2 stage is to put an impeller scraper mod in it. I have found that it works quite well in the slushy stuff as long as it has enough HP to kick it out. Clogging seems to happen when you slow down it has time to pack up, if you move quickly and keep the auger full, it seems to keep the flow going. I have not had mine clog up even with the sloppiest snowcone like junk. But for speed and ease of handling I still like the single stages the best, I bet I reach for that one more often than the big guy. Plus the portability is a huge factor to me. You can pick it up and toss it in the truck pretty easily and go help out the church and what not......


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

No help for new buyers, but my Sears/Murray will move slush, it comes through like cow flop. it never needed a mod kit, the gap by the impeller is about 1/8", not too shabby. Old iron. Any kind of wax helps.
Sid


----------



## C10 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Thanks for info so far*

Well, I'm surprised by the enthusiasm for single-stage blowers. Never used one, and didn't know that they can be serious workhorses. I guess the usual 8"+/- inlet limit is OK if it's just used for slush. Here, we do get three-foot falls (and five-foot drifts). So maybe an option is the keep the Ariens 9526 DLE, and get a single-stage for heavy stuff. Recommendations for best models? None seem very powerful, but perhaps it doesn't matter with a single stage.

There are also ads with big claims for *three*-stage snowblowers, e.g. Cub Cadet and Troy-Bilt. Any experience with these?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Try to get a good used Honda HS621, it has the reputation to be the "best" Honda single stage snowblower ever made (it has a commercial GX160 engine). 
If you do get one, make sure that it has the updated auger (with welded reinforcement collars) and that that part is in good shape as it seems to be its weakest point and it will be expensive to replace if it fails.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

My Ariens Deluxe 28SHO handled slush very nicely this past season here in Denver. And I am talking 8+ inches of the stuff too. Never stalled out or clogged up.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Have you also consider a Toro Snowmaster 824, I think it might be a good option.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you still have a two stage machine how about adding an impeller kit


----------



## C10 (Sep 15, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> Have you also consider a Toro Snowmaster 824, I think it might be a good option.


Thanks - I had one for years, and loved it. The proverbial brick ****house. Couldn't handle the slush here, though, which was why I got the Ariens 9526. As winters keep getting warmer, the slush gets worse, which is why I also had a blower for the tractor (now sold). 

I've seen people mount a small plow blade on a snowblower. Could be an option for moving inches of slush, bu wuldn't help with the town plow berms. Really need a lot of HP and an auger/spinner/chute system that chews well and won't clog.

And the the lube idea is good. In warmer temperatures, I always spray the chute with WD-40, silicone spray or Pam before going out, and sometimes when refueling during a job. But it doesn't last long. Might try a Teflon dry-release spray this year.


----------



## C10 (Sep 15, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if you still have a two stage machine how about adding an impeller kit


Yeah - there's a good thread on this forum about the Clarence's kit, though that site seems to be down. I saw a great Youtube video last year about a DIY with pieces of tire rubber to wipe the barrel, which looked pretty good. The clearance on all my my machines for 40+ years has been excessive, for sure. Guess it's too expensive to manufacture better tolerances.

The Ariens dealer did say that this is one reason why the new machines won't clog. I'll have a look when they arrive next month. At the prices they're charging, they ought to be able to get 1/16" clearance for the fan. Or have rubber wipers from the get-go.

I also wish they could come up with a chute design that would be easier to clear. Maybe flare slightly so the plug could just be pushed up and out? Or have one side unclip? With all the smart engineers out there...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I think he's talking about the 824 snowmaster


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

C10 said:


> Thanks - I had one for years, and loved it.


You could have not...! this model is only a few years old.

Check this link

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/snowmaster-824-qxe-36003


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you really need HP, you better get an Ariens 24" SHO (don't know the model number, but I think it is only snowblower model that has a largest engine for a 24" auger housing - unless one was custom made).


----------



## C10 (Sep 15, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> You could have not...! this model is only a few years old.


Quite right. Mine was just a plain old Toro 824. Magnificent machine, too! I got it as a dealer trade-in ca. 2000; dealer said it was about 30 years old even then.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Actually another option for you would be to get JnC's (he is from NH/MA area) "custom made" Honda HS924 (a Honda HS624 with an upgraded Honda GX270/9hp engine).
He was selling it last year (if he still has it and if he is still selling it, it might be a pretty good option).

Check this thread to see, as he basically rebuilt the snowblower and added some upgrades to it.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/17850-new-guy-couple-hs624s.html










:blowerhug:


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ Thanks for the plug, bud. Yes, this thing is a monster and has never let me down come fluffy stuff or heavy slush. It is for sale as my fleet currently has a wheeled YS624, HS1332 and a HS621 for smaller storms. With the limited amount of snow we got this year and me being eager to use the new additions to the stable, this machine only saw 30 minutes of use this year, one key upgrade this season was to replace the older augers with brand new ones, a costly upgrade but I couldnt live with seeing the worn auger on this machine. 

I shouldnt have any problem selling it this fall as the value of older HS series models is bound to go up this year seeing that the new HSS line was/is a big disappointment for most folks that bought'em.


----------



## C10 (Sep 15, 2015)

*HS924 dragster for sale*



JnC said:


> ... It is for sale ...


JnC - I'm too new here to PM. Could you please write me to discuss? Thanks.


----------

